# Before i discovered the forum..



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone , I thought i would share a story RIGHT before i discovered the forum..

Me and my cousin were both hunting together in our back yard ( 25 miles of woods ) And he had a Blowgun, i had a bunny buster with alliance 107's on it shooting stones.

Anyway we brought a big bag of rabbit food and through it all around us. We set there for 25 minutes sitting on the ground and we already saw a full grown rabbit hopping towards us. We had to take the shot before he got too close and saw us.

I whispered to my cousin " This ones yours!" He had shot it with a broadhead above the front leg into the heart. The rabbit tried to hop away and suffer a death.

So i had just up off the ground with a rock already in my pouch and shot at him while he was moving and got him in the back of the neck. He did a front flip and then he was done.

Hope you liked my hunting story !!

I remember it like it was yesterday...

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I remember it like it was yesterday...


wouldnt doubt it if it was.

.

if i remember correctly your still a kid. you have time on your side, before you know it youll look back on this kill and think " man i was a poor shot, now i can nail them from 100 yards easy blindfolded and with a PFS, no tweak ! " . keep it up . :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Was he tasty? They're extra good when you get them yourself


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

Imperial said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I remember it like it was yesterday...
> ...


Yeah, Some of us are getting to an age where we are glad if we can remember yesterday.  Good shot.


----------

